

Show HN: MackerNews – A Full Featured Mac HN Client - harisamin
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mackernews-hacker-news-client/id946730699?mt

======
harisamin
I submitted this earlier in the month and submitted an update. Now it truly is
a full featured HN Client. You can now upvote on comments too :)

